#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  I need help!

## pathfinder

I need an advice and must say i don't believe in such things but I read an article about demons.They say you might be possessed if you try to suicide or die due normal ways.I tried to suicide last year.Took 30 anti-depressant and 30-40 painkillers and didn't go to hospital for 4 days.After i tried to sleep to end stomach pain and passed out i guess.Later i was scared if i get permenant damage and went to hospital.Doctor said im very lucky to be alive and i have a very strong liver.Than i started to show a lot of psychological symptoms and stood in mental hospital for 2 months.They thought my disorder is bipolar mood disorder but they couldn't identify it, they said we find nothing.I want to know could i be possessed by a demon?

----------


## Lucan

No, possession can be clearly recognized.

----------


## Euclestia

I think you just asking that proves you are not. Don't worry.

----------


## shatteredpan

I'm going off my own personal beliefs here. I don't mean to offend or intrude on anyone's religion.

Now, from the little information you gave, I don't think so. Demonic possession is strikingly obvious. Many people attempt suicide, but are not possessed. You probably do have a mood disorder.

However, if you truly feel there are demons involved, there is also demonic oppression. The demon(s) haven't possessed you yet, but it/they could be harrassing you. If you don't give them permission, though, they can't possess you (as I've seen it).

----------


## Dajai

I wouldn't fuel mental disorders with occult beliefs - the two don't make for good bedfellows. Listen to your doctors first and foremost.

This aside, demon possession is usually a rather fleeting phenomena. It's possible that such an occurrence could leave one in a chronic detrimental condition but it can be more of a struggle getting demons to stay than to leave.


From this point of view, regardless of how you come to feel as you do, I would refocus on how you feel now and how you can best help yourself with the support of those around you.

----------


## Ahrazura

Pathfinder,
alas I can only answer you from a Luciferian & Traditional craft perspective but I will offer you my thoughts,

Magister Cochrane (CoTC) gave us a set of four laws that upon reflection give us an insight on the mindset of the witch/occultist etc. Although the Clan of Tubal Cain are a group of Traditional working groups (Cuveens) the ethos is very Luciferian between the lines. 
The last stanza of Cochrane's witch law reads;
'When all is lost, and not until then, prepare to die with dignity'
Pretty simple on face value but......

Lets look at that from the perspective of most Luciferian/Trad crafters.
That a crafter from the sinistral paths works with magic is without question. The definition of magick is 'That which one uses to change the course of fate'
Here we can see that the witch/mage/crafter etc uses his/her magickal talents to shape their own world around them. This becomes a step toward the goal which is called 'The Great Work' 
Contrary to the popular belief that we Satanists/Luciferians/occultists/ witches etc kill people for their own ends (sacrifice) is the truism that we hold the potential of everyone's' life as sacred. This would be like saying that if I kill a person I so take that very thing from them that I demand as a right within my own being. 
That same right to life extends to the crafter him/her self. 
So if our present and future is totally at the dictate of our own doing we should look at every day as a new beginning with opportunity at every twist and turn.
This is , in my opinion, what Magister Cochrane was implying with the 4th stanza.
'When all is lost, and not before then'
Ask yourself this question ;
WHO decides when all is lost ?
I would say that it is the crafter him/her self. The serious crafter will know that even in the most dire situation the onus is on nobody but the crafter to change their own lot in life by their own will and cunning.
The only possible answer to the suicide issue for you in the future is ' don't go there ever again as it is a cowards way out and as such it and puts a VERY large doubt on whether the occult will ever be of use to you without a VERY large amount of future study'
Ask yourself this also,
If the study of the occult gives one an understanding of how to grow in understanding of your self-power then why snub yourself out before you are clearly able to understand the four corners of your own self.
I read your post and am struck with why you would 'Think' you were possessed and try and end your life without first fielding this question to the magickaly erudite among such communities like this.
Your erstwhile actions show an 'action-thought' axis whereas most worthy occultists would reverse this axis (thought-action) prior to any endeavours.
You also say 'I don't believe in such things', but it looks like you are willing to consider such. This shows confusion and I would posit that said confusion is what is causing you your past stress. I note that the question of demons never crossed your mind until you read the article !
To many occultists/crafters a demon is considered 'thought' or a related series of quantifiable areas of the brain which correlate a known/unknown series of mental characteristics.
To that end I would see your demon as 'worry'. It , to an occultist, is such a silly and impotent demon because the Adept will simply not worry about 'worry' but will take action to remove the problems which feed it.

I am sorry if this missive is not full of kindly words but the LHP/sinistral path tends to foster an attitude of 'Physician heal thyself' and worthy action is the only action worthy of interaction.

My very best wishes for your future (just make sure its long and worthy)
Ahrazura

----------


## Cartoon Character

Although I suppose anything is possible, I would say that a true possession can be ruled out here. I agree with the previous post regarding oppression, and I also agree with the previous post(s) advising against first looking to occult reasons for your situation. If you were truly under attack by a "demonic" force, you would likely have all sorts of other problems too, especially physical. This is a result of the demon "feeding" from your energy, and it would eventually cause a breakdown of body tissue as well. These instances are extremely rare, and what you've described is one reason why priests in the ancient Daoist tradition were hesitant to speak of illnesses potentially caused by demons. The belief was that if the general public knew of such things, the priest would be bombarded with reports of 8,000 or so demonic attacks every day. In other words, it would be very easy to misdiagnose another unrelated issue as a spiritual attack. 

Instead, I would recommend looking to clear up any unresolved issues you may have that are still hanging around, like the ones that caused you to feel the way you did in the first place. Spiritually oriented practices like passive meditation can be of help here, but I'd avoid going much further than that until you feel you have a better handle on your situation. Good luck, and I truly hope that you are able to resolve these things soon.

----------

